# Marcas de disco duro



## aquienbuscabas (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola buenas tardes.
Primero de nada les agradezco por su atención, les cuento tengo un disco de 160 gb HITACHI  que al encenderlo me da un error " S.M.A.R.T. back up and replace", por desgracia me entere que el disco estaba en la cuerda floja a punto de fallecer. Entonces me apareció la duda que disco debo comprar? Les pido que me den su opinion acerca  que marca debo elegir debido a que tengo entendido que  algunas son pésimas y no me gustaria poner en riesgo mis datos por una mala elección.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## mendek (Sep 8, 2009)

pues yo he escuchado acerca del maxtor y Seagate dicen que esos salen muy buenos.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2009)

La verdad, cuando hablamos de calidad, Los samsung. Ahora, los maxtor tambien son buenos, y los seagate son conocidos por sus altas temperaturas de trabajo!!!! Pero igual trabajan bien.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 9, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> La verdad, cuando hablamos de calidad, *Los samsung*. Ahora, los maxtor tambien son buenos, y los seagate son conocidos por sus altas temperaturas de trabajo!!!! Pero igual trabajan bien.



Me entero que los Samsung eran algo de calidad, por acá en mi ciudad los tienen bien pero bien subestimados. 

Por experiencia propia te cuento esto: solo he tenido 1 pc, ya voy para los 4 años con él cero problemas de disco duro, ademas desde que tengo el servicio de internet (año y medio) NUNCA he apagado la pc, año y medio sin apagarla, solo cuando se va el servicio eléctrico domiciliario y cuando necesito reiniciar por haber instalado equis programa!

Siempre queda encendida, por la noches solo apago el monitor, ha trabajado en condiciones de calor, mi habitación es un horno hasta yo sudo (del verbo sudar), apenas hace 2 meses repare el aire acondicionado y todo bien! Ademas no tengo tildada "apagar los discos duros en equis cantidad de tiempo" en las opciones de energía (Windows XP).  

Mi Disco Duro es un Samsung (IDE), por mi parte los recomiendo ampliamente!  

Les digo todo esto casi perfectamente detallado porque casi nunca me gusta dar recomendaciones para no dar pié a las *Subjetividad *


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola!
Veo que vivís en Argentina, igual que yo. Te va a costar conseguirlos, pero te recomiendo que te tomes le trabajo de conseguir Seagate. Por garantía y por velocidad...
La línea 7200.11 o 7200.12 son igualmente buenas. Los de 320 Gb salen alrededor de 58 usd. Comprá 320 o 500 o 750 o 1TB , no 400 porque son otra línea.
Lugares donde conseguirlos?
Conozco 3:
http://www.idea-technology.com.ar/   (llamá al de Morón, que es ex Pc ACE)
www.ocstore.com.ar (aunque suelen tener problemas de stock)
www.todopcweb.com.ar (suelen tenerlos más caros).

Te adjunto las especificaciones del fabricante. Fijate que en la serie 7200.11 hay de 320 y de 500 tanto con 16 MB como con 32 MB... eso puede hacer variar el precio.

Hace menos de un mes compré en morón un 7200.12 de 320 gb con 16 mb de caché, a menos de 60 usd.

Saludos y aquí para lo que necesites!

Marcelo.

PD: quise escribir esto ayer, pero o no andaba el foro, o estaba mal mi conexión en el trabajo..


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Sep 9, 2009)

*mil gracias* a todos los q respondieron!!!

pero una cosita mas  ya q  salio el tema, en q me varia ademas del precio tener 16 o 32mb?? cual es mejor y porque?


gracias!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 9, 2009)

Es mejor cuanto más buffer tenga, en algunas cosas va a funcionar más rápido. En cuánto varía el precio, todo depende del disco.

Yo tengo PCs hace más de 15 años, y te puedo recomendar Seagate, Western Digital y Maxtor. Tengo varios discos de las tres marcas (de WD tengo también un disco ríido USB que se ha comido varios golpes, incluso mientras funcionaba girando, y sigue sin sectores defectuosos ni nada) y las tres son muy buenas. Si hoy en día tuviera que comprar algun disco, compraría de alguna de esas tres marcas sin pensarlo, nunca me falló un disco de esos (Tengo incluso un Maxtor de *135Mb* que tiene 15 años por lo menos, que hasta el año pasado lo usaba y todavía sigue funcionando perfecto).
Otras marcas he tenido, pero no son algo que quiera recomendar.



Saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Es mejor 32mb (más rápido en determinadas circunstancias), pero no justifica una diferencia de precio mayor, digamos, a unos 3 a 5 usd, como mucho.
Si buscás en google poniendo el modelo del Seagate versus un modelo actual de WD, vas a ver como encontrás informacións y comparativas que demuestran la superioridad del Seagate. Por otro lado (y dependiendo del lugar de compra también), los Seagate tienen más tiempo de garantía.

Saludos y suerte con tu compra!
Marcelo.

PD: los MAxtor también son buenos, pero son modelos viejos porque Seagate compró Maxtor, que a su vez había comprado a Quantum, los mejores discos que hayan habido...(los Quantum)


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 10, 2009)

Si, si yo tuviera que elegir entre Seagate y WD, iría por Seagate. Pero tampoco me haría tanto problema por comprar un WD, como dije ambos me parecen muy buenos.


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Sep 12, 2009)

mil gracias
decidí finalmente comprar un wester dijital de 500gb!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 12, 2009)

Bueno vuelvo por estos lados ya que pueda ser que le sirva de referencia a otras personas en el futuro. 



aquienbuscabas dijo:


> decidí finalmente comprar un wester dijital de 500gb!!



Me alegro que hayas adquirido tu nuevo disco. 

Personalmente tengo algo preconcebido de que Wester Digital y Seagate son los mismos. Obviamente tendrán sus diferencias. 

Me acabo de comprar un disco de 500Gb *Seagate* de la serie barracuda. Instalado perfectamente y reconocido por Windows XP, funciona perfecto sin novedad.  


Disco Samsung interfaz IDE (3.5 años de uso)  80Gb (teóricos)




Disco Seagate interfaz SATA2 (reciente)  500Gb (teóricos)


----------



## bysma (Ene 8, 2010)

Como anda de ruido el seagate?? se calientan mucho???

tengo en mente comprarme un seagate disco duro con 1TB 32Mb 7200 rpm Sata2 por 60€ en españa.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 8, 2010)

a muchos les gustan los samsung, nunca mas en mi vida compro uno de esa marca, me duro un poquin mas de un año, encima perdi toda toda toda toda toda toda toda la informacion que tenia en el (toda).

a mi hermana le puse un seagate barracuda de 80 gbs ide(como disco primario), hara unos 5 años, con actualizacion de pc en el medio, y rara vez apaga la compu, nuca tuvo un problema, y yo con el samsung me quiero ma-tarrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrr

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 8, 2010)

Uh, me toca venir a pincharles el globo:
WD no tiene NCQ.
WD era buena marca en la época del IDE sin lugar a dudas, pero ahora tiene 3 líneas: 1 *buena*, 1 *calentona* y 1 *mala*
Seagate es cierto que tuvo problemas de temperatura con un modelo de 1Tb, pero el de ahora ya tiene ese problema solucionado.
Hitachi se fue al muere con sus DeathStar que también salieron bajo la marca IBM, hay que darle otra oportunidad y ver como anda ahora ¿Alguno se arriesga?
Samsung hasta ahora no cometió ningún error grosero que yo sepa, salvo la vuelta a los 5400 rpm: Si no especifica la velocidad de rotación, ni te fijes en el tamaño de la memoria.
Uds. son electrónicos, así que saben perfectamente que si el disco cumplió 5 años es tiempo de ir cambiando.

¿Sale una encuesta? Se me ocurre que aparte de la marca hay que especificar el modelo así:

Western Digital Green
Western Digital Black
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
Samsung Spinpoint
Samsung EcoGreen
Hitatchi Deskstar 7K1000.B

Si falta alguno hablen ahora, que después no se puede cambiar la encuesta.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 9, 2010)

Los Seagate Medalist y los WD Caviar no los hicieron más che? Porque en ML no los he visto, yo tengo un par con unos años ya.

También hay que agregar los Western Digital Scorpio, yo tengo uno (en realidad, viene dentro del WD MyPassport, que es un HD USB) y es buenísimo, se ha bancado golpes y hasta mientras estaba funcionando (y golpes contra el piso!),  sigue como el primer día sin sectores defectuosos ni nada.


----------



## MVB (Ene 9, 2010)

Pues Yo recomiendo los Western Digital. Aunque los Seagate y los Maxtor no se quedan atras, el problema es que estas ultimas dos (que en realidad son de la misma empresa), tuvieron algunos problemas con su firmware en muchos modelos de sus discos duros. Esto ha creado un poco de desconfianza en esta marca. Pero puedo decir que yo logre arreglar uno de los discos defectuosos y va muy bien.
Tengo dos de 160 GB Maxtor hace unos 4 añós y aun estan en perfecto estado.
El de 500 GB Maxtor que fue el del problema, luego de repararlo siguio bien.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 9, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Los Seagate Medalist y los WD Caviar no los hicieron más che? Porque en ML no los he visto, yo tengo un par con unos años ya.


Y yo tengo un Quantum Fireball LCT de 512 MB que la última vez que lo probé andaba perfecto hace como 10 años. Creo que si lo pruebo ahora tiene que andar, pero prefiero usar un pendrive.
Definitivamente no se agregan a la encuesta discos que ya no se fabrican ni unidades de 2.5" o 1.8" porque se supone que es para una PC de escritorio.

En definitiva podemos decir que son todos buenos hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, lo cual cuando podamos avisarte, ya va a ser tarde.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 11, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Y yo tengo un Quantum Fireball LCT de 512 MB...



Ah, mirá, yo justamente estoy usando un Quantum Fireball de 20Gb que me prestaron para un PC. Hasta hace unos días ni sabía que existía la marca. Qué tal es? Pensaba que era un genérico.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 12, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Ah, mirá, yo justamente estoy usando un Quantum Fireball de 20Gb que me prestaron para un PC. Hasta hace unos días ni sabía que existía la marca. Qué tal es? Pensaba que era un genérico.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Los Quantum fueron los mejores discos que se hayan hecho. Eran lo mejores en durabilidad y sobre todo los más rápidos, ya desde la época de los de 80 Mb (sí, MegaBytes). Mucho más rápidos que los Maxtor, y MUCHÍSIMO más rápidos que los Seagate, que eran una bosta de lentos y ruidosos...
El mejor disco que llegó a hacer, es el Quantum Fireball Plus AS (estaba también el Plus a secas). Tengo uno de 40 GB, creo que había hasta de 60. Pasaron años antes de que fuera más lento que otros que se fabricaron *bastante después*. 
Luego, fue comprada por Maxtor. Si te cruzás con alguno de los primeros discos que sacó Maxtor después de la fusión, vas a ver que se llaman "Maxtor Fireball Plus AS" ...     Obvio son los Quantum, se ve a simple vista en el formato de su carcaza.
Luego, algunos años después, Seagate compró a Maxtor. A mí me dá la sensación, que tanto Maxtor como Seagate, dejaron de lado casi todos sus inventos y se abocaron a continuar mejorando tomando como base lo adquirido a Quantum. Yo por lo menos lo veo actualmente, donde los Seagate dejaron de ser lentos y son, de hecho, los más rapiditos del mercado (además tienen más tiempo de garantía que WD el cual no me convence en absoluto).

Me dá nostalgia.... Tengo un Quantum de 40 GB (Fireball Plus AS) que funciona bien al día de hoy.... y no es lento aún en la actualidad (mientras que cualquier otro disco del mismo tamaño de aquella época hoy en día resulta demasiado lento y ruidoso para soportarlo). También tengo, obvio, un Seagate de 320 SATA de los actuales, muy rápido y silencioso por cierto  

Saludos y espero te haya resultado interesante la "historia".  


PD: antes de los Firewall Plus AS y del Plus a secas, estubieron los lct. Había lct 10 , 20 , creo que 12.... no recuerdo bien, ojo ese número no es el tamaño. Eran ligeros pero no tanto como los Plus AS... Tuve un lct 10 de 10 GB que sufrió los más despiadados castigos, haciendo swap cuando editaba audio de 800 megas para separar las pistas, teniendo 64 o 128 mb de RAM.... muuuuucho castigo muuuuuuucho tiempo tuvo. Tenía instalados 3 sistemas operativos en ese disquito


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 5, 2010)

El misterio del mejor aparato que dura mil años......NO EXISTEEEEE.
En el mundo del harware, las marcas prueban los productos y muchos de ellos salen con errores que lo solucionan en fabrica anulandole cosas y demas, con los rigidos no es ajeno este problema, la mayoria de las cosas de quinta vienen para aca, como a veces se les escapan lotes de  productos que andan bien y no se rompen nunca, es muy largo el tema este del harwarwe pero no hay marca que sea mejor que otra, uno esta a la suerte que te toque uno que te dure o no.
QUANTUM????? ESOS SI QUE ERAN RIGIDOS.
Tengo un Quantum Bigfoot TX del año 96, estaba en una PC Compaq en una empresa que laburaba yo, jamas se apago, (lo digo xq era la unica en el sector) es de 5,25 gigas (rara capacidad no?) es anda hasta hoy la tengo en mi taller con w98.
Deci que la sinclair me queda chica..... si no....


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Es tal cual como decís, y pasa con electrónica de todos los tipos (no solo hardware). Tengo por ejemplo un reloj pulsera marca Rambo (no existe!), archi genérico y me salió 5 pesos en su momento.... Lo tengo hace casi 20 años más o menos, y sigue andando! Hasta le entró agua una vez, lo dejé secar, cambié la pila y listo...
Y así con todo... Es común tenér algo "chino genérico" que dura mil años, y algo de marca que se te jode ni bien termina la garantía... De todas maneras, nadie me va a convencer que un mother PC CHIPS de la época de los pentium 2 va a seguir funcionando bien ahora, sin ninguna falla (eso incluye la del reloj que atrasa) 

Me alegro que tengas el placer de haber conocido los Quantum. Los Bigfoot eran la línea "económica", más lenta que los Fireball, aunque de igual calidad. El que tenés supongo es de 5 1/4 (solo los BigFoot eran de ese tamaño).

Saludos gente!
Marcelo.


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 15, 2010)

Si señor supone bien, calculo que de ahí sacaron su nombre "BIGFOOT"...


----------



## eidtech (Feb 15, 2010)

he tenido bastantes discos duros... y solo uno me ha fallado ...... un Quantum (creo que Fireball) de 20 GB. De un dia a otro dejo de ser reconocido.

Para mis los mejores Seagate y WD.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 16, 2010)

eidtech dijo:


> he tenido bastantes discos duros... y solo uno me ha fallado ...... un Quantum (creo que Fireball) de 20 GB. De un dia a otro dejo de ser reconocido.
> 
> Para mis los mejores Seagate y WD.



A mí me pasó, por caso, que de todas las PC que me trajeron en un año, TODAS las que tenían discos Seagate de la línea Medalist de entre 1 y 2 GB, TODOS tenían sectores malos...

Pero bueno, como decíamos antes, hay un factor de "suerte". Yo también tengo un lct de 10 (el de 20 debe ser de la misma lína, lct) que se me jorobó, pero el castigo que le dí durante su uso fue terrible (edición de audio, teniendo 64 mB de RAM )

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2010)

Que opinan de los discos Hitachi Desktar???

http://www.hitachigst.com/portal/site/en/menuitem.b5bc67ba7b48099056fb11f0aac4f0a0/

Parecen ser buenos, ya ven como son los Japoneses.

Saludos!!!


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 17, 2010)

Buen día *Tacatomon* 
Hitachi Desktar es ex-ibm (que era lo mejor de lo mejor). No sé cuánto conservan de ellos, pero los pocos que instalé me resultaron económicos, fáciles de conseguir y no tuve problemas (además muy silencioso el que instalé). Para mi gusto, los prefiero a un Western Digital. Si no consigo Seagate, compraría Hitachi probablemente. Aunque buscaría entre los diferentes modelos los más rapiditos...
En el link que mandaste se ve que tienen 5 años de garantía y bajo consumo. Lo que no encontré es si usan almacenamiento perpendicular o no... es bueno tener esa tecnología porque logran mayor densidad en los platos, con lo cual, en la práctica, las transferencias son más rápidas.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 21, 2010)

Por experiencia propia, de amigos y clientes puedo decir que lo mas descente que se puede encontrar en el mercado argentino por ejemplo es Western Digital, tiene diferentes lineas de productos segun rendimientos y el servicio post venta aqui es de lo mejor. De Samsung me queda el amargo recuerdo de un disco roto y varios mas de clientes, no se en la actualidad que tal sera la confiabilidad de la marca. Con respecto a Seagate..., tengo un par ahi tirados, pero creo que es lo normal, ningun disco es irrompible, lo que si he quedado espantado con la serie Seagate 7200.11 que vino en su mayor parte fallada y se estan muriendo los discos de apoco, la empresa misma recomendo el reemplazo del firmware de este modelo para evitar la perdida, asi que saquen sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 22, 2010)

Me interesa lo de los Seagate... tenés algún link para poder informarme un poco más?

Encontré esto:
http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207931
pero no especifica qué es lo que cambia al actualizar...

¡Saludos y gracias!
Marcelo.

Edito: acá encontré algo de info:

http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=274425


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 22, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Sale una encuesta? Se me ocurre que aparte de la marca hay que especificar el modelo...



El mio: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 - 500Gb

Este mismo: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=c501895c8ccce110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD

Y el otro, viejo y desactualizado: Samsung SP0822N - 80Gb

Este mismo: http://www.samsung.com/me/products/hdd/7200rpm/sp0822n.asp



NEO101 dijo:


> Encontré esto:
> http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207931



Gracias *NEO101* por el aporte, no sabia la serie del mio y gracias a los enlaces lo comprobé (menuda pereza sacar el disco). Creo que no tengo problemas por ser del 7200.12 

Aunque no me salvo de los errores, en el otro enlace que colocaste sale este comentario del dia de hoy:



> Bueno, pues aunque he creado un hilo, intentando desahogarme y tal, y mi disco duro es de la serie 7200.12, o sea, de la nueva ...
> 
> ... HA MUERTO ESTA MAÑANA.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 22, 2010)

Bueno, creo que ya pusieron la info que correspondia. Personalmente tengo 2 WD y hasta ahora 0 problemas, pero repito!!, ningun disco rigido es perfecto.

Un poco mas de info de un foro


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 22, 2010)

Si saldía un HD marca "Patito feo" voy y lo compro, a lo mejor me dura una eternidad...


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 22, 2010)

Los fabricantes de HD se cuentan con los dedos de 1 mano, seguro que "Patito Feo" es una OEM (Orden Externa de Manufactura) de alguna de ellas o lo que es peor una 2da marca de alguna de ellas.


----------



## LeoJuanZ (May 12, 2018)

¿cuales son las mejores marcas de disco duro que pudiese conseguir en amazon?
busco sugerencias para comprar un disco duro de 1 TB para mi pc, más que todo busco durabilidad y multiples opciones a escoger. 

Como este post es desde 2009 no se si seguirán vigente las marcas de las que hablan como las "mejores".


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2018)

Wenste Digital es otra marca buena, también hay Samsung, Toshiba, Hitachi.....


----------

